# clavier ibook touches qui s'effacent



## alumni (14 Juin 2005)

Salut tout le monde...

quelques mois déjà que je me suis acheté un ibook G4 que j'aime d'amour.
sauf pour un détail très énervant : les lettres du clavier s'effacent !
ça ne m'était jamais arrivé avec du matos apple, même portable. je suis dégoûtée.
Aujourd'hui le E a quasiment disparu, le S a totalement disparu, le A est à peine visible... Et ça fait pas 7 mois que je l'ai...
Alors ça craint !
Je vais voir s'ils changent les lettres parce que non, je n'ai pas un excédent d'acide au bout des doigts...   

Y en a d'autres qui ont eu ce problème ? On peut échanger le clavier de l'ibook ? au moins pendant la période de garantie...


----------



## chagregel (14 Juin 2005)

Ca doit passer sous garantie, appelle Apple.


----------



## nounours78 (18 Juin 2005)

J'ai le meme soucis que toi et ca fait que 3 mois que j'ai mon ibook 14".
Pour le moment juste le haut du A et du S. 

Et je voulai aussi savoir se que l'on pouvai faire.


----------



## bendk97 (18 Juin 2005)

Super étrange votre problème quand même; vous êtes certains d'avoir systématiquement les mains propres et ne pas avoir de problème de sudation excessive  ?


----------



## nounours78 (18 Juin 2005)

je suis une fille


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

bizarre qd meme... j'ai eu 2 ibook, l'actuel va avoir 1 ans 1/2... et pas de souci avec les touches...

ce que vous pouvez faire... harceler apple au telephone pour qu'il vous envoie juste la touche...

ou bien utilisez ca


----------



## zolive12 (19 Juin 2005)

meme pb avec le A et le S... mais bon, de toute facon je sais ou ils sont sur le clavier...


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2005)

nounours78 a dit:
			
		

> je suis une fille




enchanté :love: plus sérieussement les touches de clavier sont sérigraphier, si l'iBook a moins de 3 mois il faut avec Apple directement ( 0825 888 024 ) si  entre 3 mois et 12 mois (ou 36 si AppleCare), il faut voir directement avec un centre de maintenance agrée Apple  (sur ceux mon Adresse ichat tes toute ouverte :rose: )


----------



## nounours78 (19 Juin 2005)

merci pour le numéro de téléphone. 
Mais ayant acheté mon ibook a la fnac je vais déjà essayer de voir directement avec eux. Après s'ils veulent rien faire ba je verrai directement auprés d'apple. 
Jene regrette en rien mon achat mais je suis déçu du clavier car en plus des touches qui s'efface j'ai un petit souci avec la fleche descendante.


----------



## MacMadam (19 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enchanté :love: plus sérieussement les touches de clavier sont sérigraphier, si l'iBook a moins de 3 mois il faut avec Apple directement ( 0825 888 024 ) si entre 3 mois et 12 mois (ou 36 si AppleCare), il faut voir directement avec un centre de maintenance agrée Apple  (sur ceux mon Adresse ichat tes toute ouverte :rose: )



L'en rate pas une, le Mackie. Même dans son jardin 
Si la garantie est dépassée, tu peux également acheter des touches, une par une. Voir discussions précédentes :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=94999

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84227


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2005)

nounours78 a dit:
			
		

> merci pour le numéro de téléphone.
> Mais ayant acheté mon ibook a la fnac je vais déjà essayer de voir directement avec eux. Après s'ils veulent rien faire ba je verrai directement auprés d'apple.
> .




la fnac ne fera rien, elle prendra la machine et l'enverra a un centre de maintenance agrée ...   donc gagne du temps appel Apple


----------



## nounours78 (21 Juin 2005)

Je viens d'appeler apple, au début il ne voulai pas me remplacer mon clavier sous la garantie car ils considérent que les touches s'effacent à cause d'une mauvaise utilisation. Puis étant donné que cela ne fait que 3 mois que j'ai acheté mon ibook, ils ont finalement accepter de prendre ce problème sous la garantie.
Je devrai donc recevoir mon nouveau clavier jeudi ou vendredi.


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2005)

nounours78 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'appeler apple, au début il ne voulai pas me remplacer mon clavier sous la garantie car ils considérent que les touches s'effacent à cause d'une mauvaise utilisation. Puis étant donné que cela ne fait que 3 mois que j'ai acheté mon ibook, ils ont finalement accepter de prendre ce problème sous la garantie.
> Je devrai donc recevoir mon nouveau clavier jeudi ou vendredi.



voila ce qui arrive quand on écoute les bons conseils d'un modo


----------



## nounours78 (21 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> voila ce qui arrive quand on écoute les bons conseils d'un modo




oui mais pour ca il faut que je leur envoi ma facture par fax car j'ai pas acheté mon ibook chez applestore mais a la fnac. Et le fax passe pas


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> voila ce qui arrive quand on écoute les bons conseils d'un modo


Comme si les modos donnait toujours de bons conseils


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2005)

nounours78 a dit:
			
		

> oui mais pour ca il faut que je leur envoi ma facture par fax car j'ai pas acheté mon ibook chez applestore mais a la fnac. Et le fax passe pas




essaie tôt le matin


----------



## DrFatalis (21 Juin 2005)

J'ai aussi eu ce pb d'efacement des touches sur mon ibook G3.
Touches W,S,E.... en fait, celles qui servait à commander le petit vaiseau du jeu fournit....
Mais pour si peu, pas de renvoi...
Mais c'est vrai, la qualité n'est plus ce qu'elle était.


----------



## doojay (21 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> essaie tôt le matin


Ou bien essaye de voir si tu peux leur envoyer par mail en la scannant.


----------



## nounours78 (21 Juin 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Ou bien essaye de voir si tu peux leur envoyer par mail en la scannant.




euh par mail me faudrai deja l'adresse. et mon scanner ne fonctionne pas sur mon ibook et mon pc ba pas chez moi en ce moment

22h10 et j'ai enfin réussi a envoyer le fax. Donc normalement mon bébé aura son nouveau clavier jeudi ou vendredi


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2005)

nounours78 a dit:
			
		

> euh par mail me faudrai deja l'adresse. et mon scanner ne fonctionne pas sur mon ibook et mon pc ba pas chez moi en ce moment
> 
> 22h10 et j'ai enfin réussi a envoyer le fax. Donc normalement mon bébé aura son nouveau clavier jeudi ou vendredi




il ne manquera plus qu'un petit tourne vis cruciforme pour le monté


----------



## nounours78 (21 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il ne manquera plus qu'un petit tourne vis cruciforme pour le monté




ba euh alors ca attendra que mon copin soit rentré de week end. et qu'il ai 2 minutes pour mon ibook


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2005)

45 secondes suffisent :rateau:


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Juin 2005)

Ravi de voir que d'autres ont le même problème...
J'vais posté une photo dans le fil des plus belles photo comme entrainement à la macro) ou on voit mon s manquant, et je dois dire que c'est assez énervant. Non pas pour écrire parce que de toute façon, je n'ai pas le temps de regarder le clavier quand je tappe... Mais ca fait quand même désordre...
Cela dit, comme ca fait plus d'un an que j'ai le portable, et vu les problèmes qu'a eu nounours78 pour faire changer son clavier, je ne sais pas si j'arriverai à le faire passer dans la garantie, malgré le fait que je dispose de l'Apple Care Protection Plan... Vous pensez qu'il faut quand même que je tente ? Ou je me contente de mes touches effacées et j'attend de les acheter ?
Parce que d'un autre côté, je me dit qu'un clavier tout blanc, complètement vierge, ca doit être super beau aussi...


----------



## puffade (22 Juin 2005)

nounours78 a dit:
			
		

> je suis une fille




C'est pas parce que t'es une fille que tu ne sues pas des mains...


----------



## nounours78 (22 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Ravi de voir que d'autres ont le même problème...
> J'vais posté une photo dans le fil des plus belles photo comme entrainement à la macro) ou on voit mon s manquant, et je dois dire que c'est assez énervant. Non pas pour écrire parce que de toute façon, je n'ai pas le temps de regarder le clavier quand je tappe... Mais ca fait quand même désordre...
> Cela dit, comme ca fait plus d'un an que j'ai le portable, et vu les problèmes qu'a eu nounours78 pour faire changer son clavier, je ne sais pas si j'arriverai à le faire passer dans la garantie, malgré le fait que je dispose de l'Apple Care Protection Plan... Vous pensez qu'il faut quand même que je tente ? Ou je me contente de mes touches effacées et j'attend de les acheter ?
> Parce que d'un autre côté, je me dit qu'un clavier tout blanc, complètement vierge, ca doit être super beau aussi...





ba test je pense que si y a plusieurs personnes qui appel pour le meme probleme ba ca permettra que pour les prochains ils changent leur facon de faire. 
Et puis au début il me demandais 16 ¤ à coté de je sais plus trop mais 150 ¤ je crois ba c'était assez raisonnable.


----------



## nounours78 (23 Juin 2005)

UPS sont passé ce matin mais j'été en cours. ILs ont marqué qu'ils repasserai dans la journée pourvu que je sois encore là quand ils vont passer.


----------



## Pierrou (23 Juin 2005)

Je m'achetes un iBook tres bientot, et je dois dire que ça me les briserait que mes touches disparaissent, surtout que je compte en faire un usage assez intensif, comment éviter ça donc ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Juin 2005)

iSkin
Proposé par kasparov (message #6)


----------



## tedy (24 Juin 2005)

seul souci... 

Sur les powerbook le clavier ne sert-il pas également à laisser passer la chaleur???? :mouais:


----------



## nounours78 (24 Juin 2005)

Mon nouveau clavier vien de mettre livrer. Meme si ups a trouvé le moyen de me reveiller a 10h tanpis c'est pour le bien de mon bébé. 

Je vous remercie tous pour votre aide et je pense que je vais peut etre faire l'aquisition d'une iskin.


----------



## alumni (26 Juin 2005)

D'accord, en lisant les aventures de nounours je vois que Apple risque de me la jouer mauvaise foi sur ce coup-là, alors que je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec aucun de mes ordinateurs précédents !

Avec l'ibook acheté il y 8 mois, je vais quand même réclamer et on verra bien.

Je vous tiens au courant... Mais s'ils ne font rien et bien je ferai une belle lettre de réclamation !


----------



## stephane6646 (26 Juin 2005)

trois solutions:
1) se laver les mains avant utilisation de l'ibook
2) acheter un clavier et n'utiliser le clavier de l'ibook qu'à l'extérieur
3) en cas d'utilisation de l'ibook à l'extérieur, utilisation de l'iskin...
j'ai eu recours à ces trois solutions et mon clavier d'ibook se porte tres bien


----------



## alumni (27 Juin 2005)

LOL tu serais pas un peu maniaque ?   

Plus sérieusement, ravie que ce système t'ait sauvé la mise mais... quand on achète un portable c'est pour qu'il marche...


----------



## stephane6646 (27 Juin 2005)

alumni a dit:
			
		

> LOL tu serais pas un peu maniaque ?
> 
> Plus sérieusement, ravie que ce système t'ait sauvé la mise mais... quand on achète un portable c'est pour qu'il marche...


 
Maniaque????   ...pas pour tout...mais pour mon ibook, j'avoue avoir une tendance maternelle et j'en prends soin. D'ailleurs il faut consulterl le thread sur les maniacs du mac (ibook et power book). Il est vrai que l'iskin m'a rendu bien service. Et puis se laver les mains avant de pianoter sur son clavier, ce n'est pas un obstacle infranchissable...J'ai acheté un clavier apple pour ne plus sentir la chaleur sur le coin gauche de mon ibook; et puis j'ai obtenu deux autres prises usb ainsi...ce qui n'est pas négligeable


----------



## nounours78 (4 Juillet 2005)

voila mon nouveau clavier est installé. en esperant que ca ne va pas recommencer.


----------



## chupastar (4 Juillet 2005)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi eu ce pb d'efacement des touches sur mon ibook G3.
> Touches W,S,E.... en fait, celles qui servait à commander le petit vaiseau du jeu fournit....
> Mais pour si peu, pas de renvoi...
> Mais c'est vrai, la qualité n'est plus ce qu'elle était.



Ca fait plus d'un an et demi que j'ai mon iBook, et pas le moindre signe d'effacement des touches... pourtant je ne me lave pas forcement les mains avant chaque utilisation et je m'en sers très très souvent.

Les touches deviennent plus lisse et "brille" à la lumière, mais rien ne s'efface.

Je pense que les gens qui ont eu ce pb sont tombé sur une mauvaise série ou je ne sais quoi... c'est pas le cas de tous les portable de la marque.


----------



## nounours78 (5 Juillet 2005)

pour pas répeter je vais poser ma question ici

Avec quoi me conseiller vous de nettoyer mon clavier afin de pas reprendre le risque que les touches s'effacent?


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Juillet 2005)

Surement pas avec ça


----------



## nounours78 (5 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Surement pas avec ça




ca je m'en doutai mais réellement avant j'utilisé un chiffon doux avec un peu de produit a vitre est ce bien?


----------



## puffade (5 Juillet 2005)

nounours78 a dit:
			
		

> ca je m'en doutai mais réellement avant j'utilisé un chiffon doux avec un peu de produit a vitre est ce bien?




LE PRODUIT À VITRE C'EST SUICIDAIRE. TU RISQUES DE BOUSILLER LA NAPPE ÉLECTRONIQUE DE TON CLAVIER SI LE PRODUIT PÉNÈTRE LÉGÈREMENT ENTRE LES TOUCHES


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Juillet 2005)

Essaye le kit de nettoyage iKlear d'Apple en vente sur l'AppleStore

ils annocent que ça marche avec le clavier d'iBook 



 *Kit de nettoyage iKlear d'Apple*

      Protégez vos produits Apple des attaques du milieu ambiant avec le kit de nettoyage iKlear Apple Polish.

 	 	 		             			                                      Prix                                              *Eur 29,95* 

                                                               Expédié sous:
5 jours









 

 









*Protégez vos produits Apple des attaques du milieu ambiant avec le kit de nettoyage iKlear Apple Polish.* 

 iKlear Apple Polish nettoie et protège tous vos produits Apple contre les petits bobos de la vie quotidienne. La formule unique d&#8217;iKlear et les lingettes Micro-Chamois sont à base des matériaux les plus doux pour satisfaire aux critères de nettoyage spécifiques à tous vos produits Apple.
 &#8226; iKlear est un produit de nettoyage antistatique qui ne contient ni alcool ni ammoniaque et qui peut s&#8217;utiliser en toute sécurité pour nettoyer tous les écrans d&#8217;ordinateur portable, d&#8217;ordinateur de bureau, les moniteurs Cinema et Studio Display, les téléviseurs haute définition et les téléviseurs à plasma.
&#8226; Les nouvelles lingettes Micro-Chamois lavables et réutilisables sont de qualité optique et ne rayeront pas la surface de votre écran lorsque vous les utilisez avec la solution de nettoyage pour écran LCD iKlear.
&#8226; À la différence des autres produits de nettoyage, la formule d&#8217;iKlear est recommandée par les fabricants les plus connus. iKlear est également le produit de nettoyage le plus recommandé par le support technique d&#8217;Apple, et il est utilisé par AppleCare.

*Vous pouvez utiliser le kit de nettoyage iKlear Apple Polish sur les éléments suivants :*
 &#8226; iPod et iPod mini : Panneau de commandes/ Ecran/ Boîtier.
 &#8226; iBook : Écran LCD/ Boîtier transparent/ Clavier.
 &#8226; PowerBook : Écran LCD/ Boîtier aluminium ou titane / Clavier.
&#8226; iMac : Moniteur à écran plat/ Axe pivotant en chrome/ Socle/ Souris/ Clavier Moniteurs HD Cinema et Studio Display : Écran/ Boîtier transparent ou aluminium.
 &#8226; iMac G5.
 &#8226; Power Mac G5 : Boîtier en aluminium brossé.
 &#8226; iSight : Objectif/ Boîtier.
 &#8226; iMac d&#8217;origine/ eMac/ G3/ G4/ Cube : Boîtier transparent/ Écran.

*Contenu du kit :* 
 &#8226; Flacon pulvésirateur iKlear (6 cl).
 &#8226; 1 lingette Micro-Chamois de grande taille (16 X 16").
 &#8226; 6 kits de voyage iKlear Travel Singles.
 &#8226; Lingette Micro-Chamois format voyage.


----------



## winnizkid (14 Juillet 2005)

Personnellement, j'en suis a mon deuxième clavier iBook, et ce n'est pas moins de 7 lettres qui se sont  à nouveau effacées.
Je pense que quoiqu'on en dise, le clavier d'iBook G4 est de très mauvaise qualité, et quand j'achète un portable, ce n'est pas pour ensuite acheter un iSkin ou un clavier externe (que je possède pourtant) pour protéger le clavier de ce genre de désagréments.

Quoiqu'il en soit je voudrais savoir si les claviers iBook G3 sont montables sur les iBook G4, car je crois que je vais en venir a cette solution pour mon troisième clavier.

Merci de me tenir au courant les amis !


----------



## danar (18 Juillet 2005)

Je débarque un peu tard... même problème sur ibook G4 acheté en décembre dernier... le "s" il en reste la moitié, le "e" commence à disparaître, le "l" est pratiquement effacé, le "o" est ouvert. Il ne reste plus que le bas du "i". Je n'ai pas pris toutes les précautions indiquées, mais je crois quand même qu'il y a un problème sur une série. Le précédent ibook a fonctionné près de 4 ans sans aucune disparition de lettres. Je ne suis pas une fille mais je ne transpire pas des mains pour autant. 
Je ne regarde pas mon clavier quand je tape, donc je m'en tape un peu que les lettres disparaissent. Sauf si je dois le revendre.


----------



## apenspel (23 Septembre 2005)

nounours78 a dit:
			
		

> ca je m'en doutai mais réellement avant j'utilisé un chiffon doux avec un peu de produit a vitre est ce bien?


Surtout pas, les produits nettoyant pour vitre contiennent de l'alcool qui risque de dissoudre l'impression des touches à la longue. Un chiffon légèrement humecté et c'est tout.

Ah m&#8230; j'étais en page 2 pour faire ma citationet j'avais pas lu.

Alors, ces &#8230; (auto-censuré), non contents de vendre de la m&#8230; (bis), essayent en plus de nous vendre du vent (parfois, c'est la même odeur).


----------



## MacVincent (2 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour.
Je remonte le topic
Je voudrais savoir quels sont les modèles d'iBook G4 concernés par ce problème?


----------



## Pierrou (2 Novembre 2006)

Tiens, ouais, le mien aussi a &#231;a.... la touche L est effac&#233;e, bon, &#224; la rigueur on s'en fout, et de l&#224; &#224; acheter un produit &#224; vitres avec un chiffon &#224; 30 euros, faut ptet pas d&#233;conner non plus/ Perso je nettoie mon iBook avec un chiffon doux, l&#233;g&#232;rement humidifi&#233; de temps en temps, &#231;a marche tr&#232;s bien. Bon, il n'a plus sa splendeur originelle, mais il reste quand m&#234;me trop sexy :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Novembre 2006)

Le N, le E et le O sur un iBook 12" 1GHz


----------

